# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Διαμοιρασμός Nova σε 2 τηλεοράσεις

## johnnylzep

Καλημέρα, πρόσφατα τοποθέτησα nova στο διαμέρισμα που μένω. Στο  διαμέρισμα έχω δύο τηλεοράσεις, μία στο σαλόνι (όπου και βρίσκεται ο  δέκτης nova) και άλλη μία στο δωμάτιο. Στην πολυκατοικία υπαρχει  εντοιχισμένο καλώδιο κεραίας που καταλήγει ξεχωριστά στο κάθε  διαμέρισμα. Μέσω αυτού του καλωδίου και αφού έβαλα ένα  combiner(κεραία+πιάτο) στην ταράτσα, κατέβασα το σήμα πιάτου και κεραίας  στο διαμέρισμα, όπου με δύο splitter (ένα για κάθε τηλεόραση) μπορώ να  έχω σήμα κεραίας και πιάτου στο σαλόνι και σήμα κεραίας στο δωμάτιο  (προφανώς το καλώδιο που προορίζεται για το διαμερισμα κάπου στον τοίχο  splittarei σε 2 καλώδια) . Η απορία μου είναι αν μπορώ να μεταφέρω από  το σαλόνι το σήμα της nova στο δωμάτιο (δεν με πειράζει που θα έχω το  ίδιο σήμα). Προσπάθησα μέσω της εξόδου rf out του δέκτη να τον συνδέσω  πίσω με το splitter αλλά δεν έχω ανταπόκριση στην τηλεόραση του  δωματίου. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς δεν κάνω καλά, και για αυτό θα ήθελα τα  φώτα σας!
ΥΓ: Συγχωρέστε μου την άγνοια μου, αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορά που ασχολούμαι με καλωδίωση..

----------


## plouf

η ποιο ευκολη λυση ειναι να παρεις ασυρματο AV (audio video ) sender

θα το συνδεσεις στο δεκτη στη νοβα σα εξοδο και στην αλλη τηλεοραση σε καποια εισοδο AV, αυτα εκτοσ της εικονας μεταφερουν και το σημα τηλεχεριιστηριου για να μην πηγαινοερχεσαι

----------


## johnnylzep

Η λύση δλδ να μπορέσει να γυρίσει το σήμα της nova (rf out) πίσω στο καλώδιο της κεραίας και από εκεί στο δωμάτιο δεν γίνεται??

----------


## plouf

η εικονα που βγαζει ειναι χαλια δοκιμασε το.

ισως με κανα καλο modulator με ενισχυτη.. βεβεαι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα και πηγαινει και σε αλλα διαμερίσματα , ακομα ποιο χαλια το σημα βεβαια.

επίσης δεν μεταφέρει το σήμα του τηλεχειριστηριου, πρεπει η να πηγαινοέρχαισε η να βάλεις αλλη λύση για αναμετάδοση.

----------


## johnnylzep

Στη δεύτερη τηλεόραση, που ακριβώς πρέπει να ψάξω το σήμα της nova (σε ποιο κανάλι?). Επίσης, όσον αφορά τη συνδεσιμότητα, το καλώδιο που φεύγει από το rf out του δέκτη επιστρέφει στην δεύτερη υποδοχή του μίκτη και από εκεί φτάνει στη δεύτερη τηλεόραση, αφού πρώτα περάσει από το splitteraki που διαχωρίζει δορυφορική και κεραία, σωστά?  Γενικά, δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει το θέμα του τηλεχειριστηρίου, καθώς η χρήση της tv δωματίου θα είναι σπάνια..

----------


## plouf

το καναλι που εκπεμπει το λέει στις ρυθμίσεις, επισης απο κει ρυθμιζεις και αν το βγάζει στο rf out h rf in,

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Johnnylzep   ας  πάρουμε  τα  πράγματα  απο  την  αρχή,  κατεβαίνει  ένα  καλώδιο  απο  τη  ταράτσα με  τα  δύο  σήματα  (δορυφορικό  και  επίγειο)  σε  μίξη  πρώτα  πρέπει  να  γίνει  διαχωρισμός  των  σημάτων  με  διαχωριστή  δορ.  και  επίγειου  σήματος  κατάπιν  το  δορ,  πηγαίνει  στον  δέκτη  της  nova  και  το  επίγειο  σε  ένα  διακλαδωτή  να  πάρουν  σήμα  και  οι  δύο  τηλεοράσεις  -  έτσι  τουλαχιστον  είναι  το  σωστό,  για  να  δείς  nova  λοιπόν  στη  δεύτερη  τηλεόραση  θα  πάρεις  σήμα  απο  το  rf  out   του  nova  και  με  ένα  διακλαδωτή  χρησιμοποιώντας  τον  αντίστροφα  θα  κάνεις  μίξη  των  δύο  σημάτων  δηλ.  την  rf  out  του  nova  και  της  κεραίας  αλλά  μετά  την  έξοδο  του  διακλαδωτή  που  πάει  στη  δεύτερη  τηλεόραση  υπάρχουν  και  αντιστοιχοι  μίκτες  uhf-uhf  αλλά  και  οι  διακλαδωτές  καλά  πάνε.
-Τη  δεύτερη  τηλεόραση  θα  την  ρυθμίσεις  σε  ένα αναλογικό  κανάλι  uhf   o  απο  τον  δέκτη  μπορείς  να  αλλάξεις  κανάλι  εξόδου  για  να  έχεις  καλλίτερη  εικόνα  και  να  αποφύγεις  τις  παρεμβολές.

----------


## swatsquadgr

> η εικονα που βγαζει ειναι χαλια δοκιμασε το.
> 
> ισως με κανα καλο modulator με ενισχυτη.. βεβεαι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα και πηγαινει και σε αλλα διαμερίσματα , ακομα ποιο χαλια το σημα βεβαια.
> 
> επίσης δεν μεταφέρει το σήμα του τηλεχειριστηριου, πρεπει η να πηγαινοέρχαισε η να βάλεις αλλη λύση για αναμετάδοση.




Αν το σημα απο το πιατο ερχεται με εξωτερικο καλωδιο μεσα στο σπιτι και συνδεεται στον αποκωδικοποιητη , ειναι εφικτο να συνδεσω το rf-out  σε πριζα διελευσης επιγειου σηματος και να μεταφερει και το δορυφορικο σημα σε πριζα τηλεορασης (τερματικη) σε αλλο δωματιο (βαζοντας combiner) ?

----------


## plouf

ισως, εξαρταται πως χωριζουν σε οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση δεν χρειαζεται να παει το δορυφορικο αλλου περαν του αποκωδικοποιητη.. ποιο πολυ μπλεξιμο-χασουρα θα ναι

----------

